# Volvo car gold content?



## SapunovDmitry (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi everyone!Has anyone ideas about official PM content in Volvo s80 car?
Looks like there will be 8-10 of them recycled through the company we make assays for but i don't know even the average PM content in them.


----------



## radical351 (Jul 22, 2008)

i have disassembled some cars. i would say yes these is gold in there
i am finding the newer cars more then the old ones. 


i took apart a 98 taurus and it have gold, 93 crown vic did not!
youhave to look at the connectors, abs, o2 , air bag, and computers


hope this helps you 

ray


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------

